# Moving to Tampa



## zlenart

I just accepted a job in the Tampa area, technically Clearwater but I think I'll be living just across the bridge with a friend who wants to be close to his office when he moves there. I have a salt marsh 14, so I'll probably be avoiding open water on less than ideal days. Is there a decent amount of protected water that I can get to? I looked on google earth but it's hard to tell. I'm coming from fishing the 10,000 islands so I'm used to always having a back way to get home, which appears to not be the case in Tampa. Will I be able to sight fish there? or is it more of fishing spots you think there may be fish? I'm not looking for anyone's spots, just don't want to spend a bunch of time looking for clear, shallow water, if I'd be much better off blind casting into the mangroves. Thanks!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

If you fish north tampa bay it's perfect for your boat, also if you can drop in around gibsonton and st. pete (weedon Island). There are tons of places to fish there and you won't have to cross large areas if you don't mind towing.


----------



## Megalops

Well, unfortunately the st.pete ramp near Weedon is now owned by IC Sharks and one can't launch there, you'll have to launch at Gandy or Picnic. Very doable but when the wind kicks up be careful crossing the bay.

I hate to say this but the biggest "new" factor you're going to have to deal with this area is the fishing pressure. You're almost never going to have a spot to yourself which is why, for example tomorrow, I get up at o dark thirty and run in the pitch dark. Gotta be the first one in in my opinion.


----------



## anytide

stay outta my spots...


----------



## zlenart

Thanks for all the advice! Sounds like I'll be wiring up my nav lights asap. Still have the skiff. Barebones right now haha


----------



## Megalops

The bay is pretty dang big. You got a ton of places to fish. Double branch, Safety Harbor, all 3 bridges, Cockroach, ft.desoto, Bishops harbor flats galore. Your skiff will be perfect for these areas.


----------



## Backwater

Megalops, don't send him south. Keep him up where you are! 

Anytide, you ain't got no spots! 

z, it's a sad thing to come from down there to up here! I'd rather make less and live down there than make more $$ and live up here! It's not worth it! I'd live in an ole shack on Goodland anyday over this rat race!!


----------



## zlenart

Backwater said:


> Megalops, don't send him south. Keep him up where you are!
> 
> Anytide, you ain't got no spots!
> 
> z, it's a sad thing to come from down there to up here! I'd rather make less and live down there than make more $$ and live up here! It's not worth it! I'd live in an ole shack on Goodland anyday over this rat race!!


Well I'm young so I'll probably like tampa but believe me I'll be back down there some day haha. I'm also wondering what the ettiquite is like. In goodland or even fishing Naples and estero bay, if someone was in a spot I went to a different one. It seems like I won't be able to find many spots without people fishing so how do I make sure I don't seem like an ass to everyone? Haha


----------



## zlenart

Plus I still have parents and friends in Naples so I'll be going down a lot. I just got the opportunity to get in on the ground floor of a new company and still make more than I wanted to so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## floridascuba

I hate weedon. Its packed. Bishops harbor is good fishing. I am still trying to learn the gulf side. Seen some fish, just need to put it all together. But this will be my first year for Tarpon season. Plan to hit it hard.


----------



## anytide

zlenart said:


> Well I'm young so I'll probably like tampa but believe me I'll be back down there some day haha. I'm also wondering what the ettiquite is like. In goodland or even fishing Naples and estero bay, if someone was in a spot I went to a different one. It seems like I won't be able to find many spots without people fishing so how do I make sure I don't seem like an ass to everyone? Haha


let me know when your around and ill show you a place or two to try...


----------



## zlenart

That would be awesome anytide I'm still using your tiller extension btw it works great!


----------



## Megalops

This morning. Now get out there.


----------



## zlenart

Wish I could get out there now, but I have to finish up my final exams and graduate first haha. My start date is May 16th and I'll probably get settled in before I bring my skiff up, I'll have to find somewhere to keep in and get fully moved in to where I can find a place. On a side note, if anyone knows places that will do a four month lease, let me know. My current roommate is moving down in September and I'm going to live with him, but I need to find a place until then.


----------



## crboggs

*lol*

There's no fish in the upper bay...nah, none.

The guys who are telling you to get on the water early are correct. We're often on the water before the sun rises.


----------



## zlenart

Im all moved in now and started my job last week. Now I just need to find a good place to keep my boat and start fishing!


----------



## Backwater

So Z, what general area did you move to?


----------



## zlenart

Right by the St Pete - Clearwater airport. There's actually a dirt boat ramp right across the street from my complex but it'll be a while before I can afford to keep my boat at my apt complex. Until then my girlfriend's grandparents live in Dunedin and said I could keep the boat there


----------



## ZSFishing

Avoid weedon island on weekends. The pressure takes away from the fun.


----------



## crboggs

zlenart said:


> Right by the St Pete - Clearwater airport. There's actually a dirt boat ramp right across the street from my complex but it'll be a while before I can afford to keep my boat at my apt complex. Until then my girlfriend's grandparents live in Dunedin and said I could keep the boat there


Cool. I keep my boat over at Cove Cay.

Its not a great area to fish in summer when the water temps rise, but the upper bay is nice in the fall and winter periods.


----------

